# Clapton MTL Wire



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/10/20)

Hi Everyone,

Is there any of the following wire to be found in the country?;

SS316 Superfine MTL Clapton Wire 30GA + 38GA (@5.48E/ft)
SS316 Superfine MTL Fused Clapton Wire 32GA * 2 +38GA (@3.88E/ft)
SS316 Superfine MTL Fused Clapton Wire 30GA * 2 +38GA (@2.37E/ft)

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/10/20)

Thevapeguy has 32x2(38) Ni80 MTL Clapton

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/10/20)

The vape den has as well from what I remember

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/10/20)

I got this from black. Not sure if it comes in SS ,but I think they make it in SS aswell

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/10/20)

Thanks guys,

I know that Vandy Vape certainly make the three I'm looking for in Stainless Steel ... Let me try your suggestions 

Having transitioned to Stainless Steel, weeeell ... Ni and Kanthal no longer do it for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/10/20)

Sooooo ... neither https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/wire, https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/coils, nor https://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/RBA-Rebuilding-supplies have any SS316 Superfine MTL Clapton Wire 

I'm off to my other home on Westbrook Beach tomorrow morning, so I'll give the KZN vape shops a try over the next few weeks  ... anything above 2G/Edge sucks down there, so I'll have to physically visit 'em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (26/10/20)

@Intuthu Kagesi 

https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/c...tl-wire-spools-10-feet?variant=31835480227913

*Vandy Vape Superfine MTL Fused Clapton Wire - 10 Feet*
SS316L Material - 30GA*2 (=)+38ga - 2.37ohm / ft

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/10/20)

Thanks so much @adriaanh that's exactly what the doctor ordered

Reactions: Like 2


----------

